# zilla motor amps



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

jr dragster said:


> Finally got the new car done(jr dragster) running 72 volt pack of a123 pouch cells zilla 1 k D&D 15-6 any idea what is the max settings that i can run battery ? max motor amps ?
> Set it now at 400 battery and 150 motor any ideas ??
> thanks mark


Actual motor current is always higher than (or sometimes equal to) battery current. So it does not make any sense to set motor amps (150) below battery amps (400).

Have no idea what a D&D 15-6 looks like in terms of brush/comm size which will play into the current handling capability. Does it have advance? Has it been properly broken in and brushes seated?

Are the A123 pouches the genuine product or clones/seconds? Are they single string or paralleled? You fused? Got overspeed cutoff?

Generally speaking I would think you would want to start with motor current set to about twice battery current and where motor current is about twice the motor's one hour rating. Work your way up from there.

Good luck with that thing this season.

major


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi
I think the D&D can well take 500A for short time, so you can start with 500A on motor side and increase it to increase the performance at the risk to damage the motor.

The max amps on battery side will be determined by the capacity of your battery to supply the power. If you running only 24S 1P (76v 20Ah) I think you can start with a setting of 200A and increase it until the battery voltage drop too low (let say 50v or around 2v per cell under max load).


----------



## jr dragster (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks guys will let you know next week how it went


----------

